# Is Meonpur working?



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

I am on my 5th day of stimming using 3 vials of Menopur and I am really worried its working. I have had no pains from my ovaries and don't feel bloated in the slightest. Does this mean I have no follicles developing? How many vials of Menopur has everyone been prescribed?


----------



## W8ing4ours

I took 2 vials of menopur and 2 vials of brevelle everyday while stimming and it worked for me! Just have faith and try to trust the process. I don't remember feeling bloated on day 5 either. Will you be going in for follicle monitoring soon?


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi, does anyone know if menopur is supposed to be refrigerated? i initially got the meds back in early may but my cycles ended up being canceled. the meds were shipped to me in a cooler w/ice packs, so i assumed it had to be refrigerated and its been in there ever since. it's just now occuring to me that maybe this is wrong? any insight?


----------



## Mair

Hi there, I was on 3 vials of Menopur a day and didn't have any pains/bloating either. I kept reading on here about people with ovary pains and thought I must be doing something wrong, but I guess some people are more sensitive than others so don't worry. It will be working.

I didn't keep my Menopur in the fridge. I was taking Gonal F and Zomacton which were kept in the fridge but not the Menopur. When I need an extra Gonal F and told the nurse I wouldn't be near a fridge for another 10 hours or so she said that's OK, it can survive out of the fridge for 3 months!! All that worry that I would have a power cut and lose my meds! I don't know if it will do any harm to keep the Menopur in the fridge but I think if you open a box it will tell you in the leaflet the temperature to keep it at. Good luck with your cycle. x


----------



## Kaylakin

Hey Cvaeh,
I think you are fine! I was on 150 iu of follistim and 1 vial of Menopur each night. I just finished stimming, but I didn't feel a whole lot different until the end of my stims, but especially after I took the hcg trigger shot. I noticed more bloating after that, but it really wasn't too bad before that. I thought for sure I would be sooo bloated and uncomfortable..but it was better than I expected...


----------



## spidergirl

Hi hun i hope your ok, i was on 5 vials of Menopur i didn't have any bloating or pain till day 14 but then was only a little. I am sure your not doing it wrong i know i felt the same when i started, i am sending you hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## jappygirl76

I take 2 vials of menopur a day and 2 of follistim per day. I am very bloated and uncomfortable, but it is all worth it in the end. No worries, everyone's body reacts differently. Good Luck!!


----------



## om_shanti

cvaeh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am on my 5th day of stimming using 3 vials of Menopur and I am really worried its working. I have had no pains from my ovaries and don't feel bloated in the slightest. Does this mean I have no follicles developing? How many vials of Menopur has everyone been prescribed?

Hi, I just finished up my first Menopur cycle. I didn't feel any changes until about the 7th day of injections - and even then it's very slightly sore breasts. Hardly noticable at all.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi all

Thought I would update you. After starting the thread I suddenly started feeling super bloated and had sickness and diarrhoea so had tio go in for an early ultrasound scan after 7 days. It turns out I am a quick responder and had about 20 follicles (11 mature) so am going in for ec collection tomorrow. My only worry is they have developed too quickly to be viable. Fingers crossed x


----------



## om_shanti

cvaeh said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thought I would update you. After starting the thread I suddenly started feeling super bloated and had sickness and diarrhoea so had tio go in for an early ultrasound scan after 7 days. It turns out I am a quick responder and had about 20 follicles (11 mature) so am going in for ec collection tomorrow. My only worry is they have developed too quickly to be viable. Fingers crossed x

I will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

That's amazing how quickly things can change! Can I ask why the doctor waited so long to see you? My doc scheduled me to come in every 2 to 3 days to make sure everything was going ok.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Good luck!! Can't wait to hear how everything goes! :)


----------

